# gentoo 2005.1 is good gentoo 2007.0 is bad

## heman

I have strange behavior:

I have two miniinstallation gentoo cd's as in the title.

Where I try to boot 2007.0 cd with the options: 

gentoo acpi=off 

system hangs imediately after start and the only way to progress is to switch the machine off.

However when i do it with the following options:

gentoo acpi=off pci=off

system boots and the shell is shown, no disk, network and mouse is detected though.

I told myself: OK my hardware is not support, BUT

in my desk shell I have found (already dusted) miniinstallation disk with gentoo 2005.1 (kernel 2.6.12-r6 ) and did booting with it using:

gentoo acpi=off

AND all the system raised!!! It detected sata drive, ethernet card, mouse and even (partially though) graphics card.

I've found that my clevo M555JE notebook is similar to ASUS A6Tc which is noted as a gentoo friendly. It seems to me that my pci is the reason of my problems (dmesg reads: "PCI: BIOS BUG #81[00000283] found" and more strange informations about PCI)

Could anyone give me a piece of advice? My target is to have new gentoo with new amd64 kernel.

thank!

----------

## quatsch

why not just go ahead and install using 2005.1? You can update to 2007.0 from that installation.

Concretely, something like: get a minimal installation going (no X), emerge --sync, emerge portage, change your profile to 2007.0, emerge -e world

should get you to the same thing as installing from 2007.0. You can then proceed to install other stuff.

----------

## heman

 *quatsch wrote:*   

> why not just go ahead and install using 2005.1? You can update to 2007.0 from that installation.
> 
> Concretely, something like: get a minimal installation going (no X), emerge --sync, emerge portage, change your profile to 2007.0, emerge -e world
> 
> should get you to the same thing as installing from 2007.0. You can then proceed to install other stuff.

 

Thanks!

The installed gentoo works using "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" command only.

I have forgotten to add that I can not compile any kernel succesfully; the compiled kernels does not work (the same behavior as the kernel from CD). I noticed that linux kernels since version 2.6.13 changed its way of managing PCI and kernel team wrote that chipsets PCI are extremally difficult and often broken... bad news...

It would be fine if someone could give me pointers how to install boot sequence of the 2005.1 gentoo (kernel and modules) on the partition without compiling kernel.

----------

## jabol

You could just obtain 2.6.12 sources (from network or with emerge, if there's such ebuild in portage). Copy the /proc/config.gz to your system and than compile it (gunzip -c /proc/config.gz > /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config).

----------

## batistuta

Although upgrading from 2005 to 2007 *should* work, some people have experience problems when updating after a long time. For this reason, I would personally start with 2007, but using the command line. Besides, 2007 gives you a graphical environment that you can simultenously use to navigate the internet or do other stuff during compilation.

----------

## quatsch

 *Quote:*   

> some people have experience problems when updating after a long time. For this reason, I would personally start with 2007, but using the command line.

 

if the kernel on 2007.0 doesn't recognize the harddrive properly for heman, starting with 2007 won't be possible (though trying out various boot options won't hurt). Most of the big problems people seem to have are, I think, related to X (move to modular X, re-organizing of big kde packages, etc.). Not installing anything related to X and other things inessential for using portage before moving to 2007 profile should keep the problems to a minimum.

As for older kernels, if it's not on the disk, you can download the source from 

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/

and do what jabol suggests.

----------

## heman

 *quatsch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   some people have experience problems when updating after a long time. For this reason, I would personally start with 2007, but using the command line. 
> 
> if the kernel on 2007.0 doesn't recognize the harddrive properly for heman, starting with 2007 won't be possible (though trying out various boot options won't hurt). 

 

that is true: no possibilities to start

 *quathsch wrote:*   

> Most of the big problems people seem to have are, I think, related to X (move to modular X, re-organizing of big kde packages, etc.). Not installing anything related to X and other things inessential for using portage before moving to 2007 profile should keep the problems to a minimum.
> 
> 

 

I've took kernel from aurox 11.0 and installed X - it was easy. but kde shows error during compilation but it is not a problem for now.

ithanks!

----------

## batistuta

in theory you can use any LiveCD to install the latest Gentoo, even 2005. My point is, after booting from 2005, don't install the binary contained in the disk. Instead, download the latest ones from the internet.

----------

## heman

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> in theory you can use any LiveCD to install the latest Gentoo, even 2005. My point is, after booting from 2005, don't install the binary contained in the disk. Instead, download the latest ones from the internet.

 

but what about new kernel? The problem (probably) is that the kernels since 2.6.13 (included) dont see my PCI device correctly and simple kernel compilation wont give working kernel (I did it already) and what then?

thanks!

----------

## quatsch

I think batistuta is right. If you follow the 2005.1 handbook and download the latest stage3 tarball, and also download the latest portage snapshot, you probably don't run into the typical problems. You should be able to just follow the 2005.1 handbook for the rest. As for the kernel sources, you can use one from kernel.org and configure it the way batistuta suggested earlier. Chances are, nothing you use will depend on your using a newer kernel (and eventually, your problems might get fixed in future kernels).

----------

## desultory

 *quatsch wrote:*   

> As for the kernel sources, you can use one from kernel.org and configure it the way batistuta suggested earlier.

 Another option for installing a vanilla kernel which is no longer present in the tree, would be to download an old ebuild, place it in a local overlay, mask newer versions then emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources.

----------

## padoor

you can try downloading Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD and install with that boot up.

the krnel is sufficiently new for installation and upgrade.

upgrading from 2005.1 may not work since so many changes have occured. 2006.1 may work ok.

i have upgraded from 2006.1 in many emerge -Du world. the current portage it will see only after we get the current bash comes in.

2007.0 minimal cd should solve your problem    i think

----------

## heman

 *padoor wrote:*   

> you can try downloading Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD and install with that boot up.
> 
> the krnel is sufficiently new for installation and upgrade.
> 
> upgrading from 2005.1 may not work since so many changes have occured. 2006.1 may work ok.
> ...

 

but - as I have mentioned before - my problem is that 'modern' gentoos CDs (and not only them) do not want to start.

Because the 2005.1 gentoo starts correctly I would be happy if I could install that version WITHOUT compiling kernel.

Maybe should I copy some files from cd to disk after booting?

thanks anyway

----------

## quatsch

the installation CD contains the kernel and modules somewhere to boot so you could use it. The following page has tips on how to do it:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml

cheers

----------

## heman

 *quatsch wrote:*   

> the installation CD contains the kernel and modules somewhere to boot so you could use it. The following page has tips on how to do it:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml
> 
> cheers

 

I did exactly what has been written there and gentoo complains after what follows:

=================

livecd / # update-modules

 * Updating modules.dep ...

FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or directory (2)

livecd / #

=================

is there an error in the gentoo doc files?

where from I could get the System.map file?

The system boots from hard disk, with the problem though.

thanks

----------

## padoor

System.map is generated with the command make && make modules_install while making the lernel.

for previous kernels it used to be in /usr/src/linux and later it is in /

if you copy the System.map to / then it will find it.

it will put it correctly when you compile kernel

you can use a livecd of knoppix or fedora or pclinuxos or any latest distro and boot from it and install stage 3 of gentoo for your comp and then compile kernel and other packages.

doc is same not much changes recently

there is no problems as you find installing gentoo.

----------

